# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  مشکل نصب نرم افزار بر کامپیوتر دیگر

## Yazdanian7983

دوستان سلام
از دات نت 4،   error می گیره با وجود نصب خطای code 0x800c0005  رو میده علت چیه؟ از راهنمایی دوستان ممنونم

----------


## abdullah20

منم از این موارد زیاد داشتم  و در اکثر موارد فقط روی xp  این ارور را  میدهد
و هر کدام را روشهای مختلفی حل شده
یکی از موارد مثلا با تغییر ایکن نرم افزار حل شده و . . . .

----------

